# Dutch Master Mixing?



## Stoneage (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been using Dutch Master Nutes for awhile now, with great results. I follow their online guide for mixing my solution, and it works great. I have noticed that when I have to start mixing higher ppm's 950-1100 range, their recommended ml that I use is not enough. It seems like I have to double or almost triple parts a and b to get the right ppm. I do give the solution a day or two to buffer, and I have Wizard meter. Does anybody have this same issue, with their nutes? It seems like it's way more nutes than I need. My girls seem healthy though. I would just think that if DM puts out a mix chart, that it would be on the money, within a ml or so.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 29, 2011)

Stoneage said:
			
		

> I have been using Dutch Master Nutes for awhile now, with great results. I follow their online guide for mixing my solution, and it works great. I have noticed that when I have to start mixing higher ppm's 950-1100 range, their recommended ml that I use is not enough. It seems like I have to double or almost triple parts a and b to get the right ppm. I do give the solution a day or two to buffer, and I have Wizard meter. Does anybody have this same issue, with their nutes? It seems like it's way more nutes than I need. My girls seem healthy though. I would just think that if DM puts out a mix chart, that it would be on the money, within a ml or so.


 
Whats a Wizard meter?

PPM can be calculated from Ec at a .5 and a .7 conversion.
Its best to stick with Ec or find out what conversion factor they, and your meter are using.

Your meter is calibrated?


----------



## Stoneage (Aug 30, 2011)

Control Wizard, similar to the Truncheon meter. I am using ec @.5 I forgot that cleaning it would help. When I am mixing the nutes @ lower ppm's, then it seems to be right on the money.


----------



## Stoneage (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, after some trouble still, I finally figured it out. I decided to do a little maintenance, on my meter. I put in new batteries!!! Ta-da! I'm glad I did not kill my girls. They have been looking sad. I had been mixing them at 1600-2000 ppm. Needless to say, they have been flushed and I am back on track with the PPM'S.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 16, 2011)

Glad that my meters have a battery level indicator :doh:


----------



## Stoneage (Sep 16, 2011)

My meter is not that old,  so I did not even think about it. It was just the process of elimination. It was amazing to see how much it jumped from the very low reading to the high reading that it was giving. bho_expertz, what kind of meter are you using?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 16, 2011)

The brand is called Adwa. It has battery level indicator and is water proof, automatic calibration. Good stuff. 69&#8364; each. One PH and other EC.


----------

